

New app connects travelers and locals who want to party - jamiehewitt15
http://partywithalocal.com/

======
kemayo
I'm amused because this is basically the app from the (forgettable) movie The
Darkest Hour:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Darkest_Hour_%28film%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Darkest_Hour_%28film%29)

~~~
jamiehewitt15
Haven't seen the film, what's it about?

~~~
kemayo
Aliens invade. The protagonists happen to be startup founders who were in
Russia negotiating a deal at the time. It has a rather implausible take on
what being a startup means, as I recall.

~~~
jamiehewitt15
haha sounds entertaining

------
oskarla
> new app

> screen shots of ios6

~~~
partywithalocal
...true that. The Android App is brand new... the iOS app design and website
design is not. Working on it!

------
tjbauwens
No better way to travel! Would recommend this app to anyone who wants to
really experience a new place...

------
dusker
I remember you guys from Startup Weekend Amterdam! Good job on making your app
happen!

~~~
partywithalocal
Thanks dude. I'm the Founder of the app. It's been a lot of work and has
changed forms a number of times, but it's finally out on iOS & Android and is
starting to grow and work at connecting people around the world.

------
Romeo_
Can I download the .APK somewhere?

~~~
partywithalocal
Google Play

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pwal](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pwal)

~~~
Romeo_
I meant besides Google Play. I prefer not to use it.

~~~
partywithalocal
There are some 3rd party sites offering it for download, we didn't give them
permission to, but they are there. If you just do a search for 'Party with a
local app apk' you will find them.

------
zout
Awesome toolie!

